# 1907 Colonial Victorian renovation



## tjfslaughter (Oct 2, 2012)

More before pics


----------



## TrailerParadise (Jan 3, 2013)

its beautiful the way it is, although i understand why you want to update it. That wallpaper, sheesh. Are you intending to keep the original mouldings and trims or are you updating everything and tossing them? You can clean the paint off and restain them, you can make them fit with an updated motif if you put a little elbow grease.


----------



## TheBobmanNH (Oct 23, 2012)

Colonial Victorian!!! That's a new one.

History lesson time!

"Colonial" is a term thrown around way too much, but literally comes from the time when America was a colony. IE pre-1776. A house doesn't have to be MADE at that time to be called "Colonial" but it should mimic the style, and I can't say I see any colonial style in your home.

Victorian is a similarly well-defined historical era (Queen Victoria, who died in 1901), with a set of architectural rules. Like a "Colonial", you can certainly have a "Victorian-style" house built after 1901, but it has to be pretty obviously attempting to conform to the Victorian architectural style. I'd say it's much less of a stretch to call your home Victorian, given both the timeframe and the style, but it's still a stretch.

/end nerd rant

Your place has a lot of character, I can't wait to see what you do with it.


----------



## tjfslaughter (Oct 2, 2012)

TheBobmanNH said:


> Colonial Victorian!!! That's a new one.
> 
> History lesson time!
> 
> ...


Thank you for the lesson. I need to spend some more time in the books rather than reading the real estate listing...


----------



## tjfslaughter (Oct 2, 2012)

The first phase of the project is going to include the following work to the second floor:

1. Removing all plaster (because of the cracks and no insulation)
2. Remove the gas lines for the gas lamps
3. Padd out the walls to 5.5" so I can install R-19
4. Install a sub panel in the attic and run all new electric


The house had gas lamps in every room, only one or two outlets per room, the knob an tube was still live and they used the gas lamps for the electric light fixtures (using the gas line as a ground)


----------



## tjfslaughter (Oct 2, 2012)

Here is some of the progress made (around Jan-Feb). The pics show the walls gutted and the start of the padding out of the walls.


----------



## TheBobmanNH (Oct 23, 2012)

tjfslaughter said:


> Thank you for the lesson. I need to spend some more time in the books rather than reading the real estate listing...


:laughing: When I went through the househunting process a couple years ago with my girlfriend, who's a historian, I heard that kind of thing non-stop. Now I have Stockholm syndrome.


----------



## tjfslaughter (Oct 2, 2012)

We passed the framing, electrical rough, insulation, and plumbing in March.


----------



## tjfslaughter (Oct 2, 2012)

We got 102 boards of sheetrock delivered, my goal was to hang it in 9 days (2 weekends and 5 evenings after work). We got it done.

Lowes was much cheaper on the boards than the supply houses (including delivery). The spackle guy I hired (one of the few jobs we contracted out) spent a couple hours with me prior to hanging to show me how to run the roto-zip and seam the boards to his liking.


----------



## tjfslaughter (Oct 2, 2012)

*Darn trees*

The spackle guy took three weeks to complete the job (I had no problem with this and it was agreed upon up front). So I had some time to do some spring clean up (During the month of April).

These two trees were very overgrown and touching the house and full of pigeons. I decided they had to go and reclaim some lawn area. On a Friday after work I fell the trees and on Saturday I cut them into 4 foot sections and hired a guy to pick up the pile.


----------



## Amateuralex (Mar 17, 2012)

Very cool! Lots of charm in that house, but yeah, it needs work. Loving your current plans and ideas, I'll follow this!


----------



## tjfslaughter (Oct 2, 2012)

TrailerParadise said:


> its beautiful the way it is, although i understand why you want to update it. That wallpaper, sheesh. Are you intending to keep the original mouldings and trims or are you updating everything and tossing them? You can clean the paint off and restain them, you can make them fit with an updated motif if you put a little elbow grease.


The mouldings we are going to keep. We are having knives made to run more of it, both base and casing. It is mostly paint grade pine. There is a small amount of chestnut in the house as well.


----------



## gusherb94 (Oct 16, 2008)

Nice house! I see lots of potential in it and it looks like you did too. It seems like it was in perfect condition for a nice restoration, and it's nice that you appear to be restoring it to it's original luster! It's so deceptive when an old house gets remodeled into looking like a space ship on the inside, but still looks old on the outside! 

Too bad it wasn't built with hot water or steam heat though, it always makes the drafty old homes more livable in the winter (I don't know if you live in a cold enough climate where that even matters though)


----------



## TrailerParadise (Jan 3, 2013)

tjfslaughter said:


> The mouldings we are going to keep. We are having knives made to run more of it, both base and casing. It is mostly paint grade pine. There is a small amount of chestnut in the house as well.


Thats good, i love to see old homes restored but i hate when they are restored to look new instead of reclaiming their original glory. Ill be following this!


----------



## tjfslaughter (Oct 2, 2012)

gusherb94 said:


> Nice house! I see lots of potential in it and it looks like you did too. It seems like it was in perfect condition for a nice restoration, and it's nice that you appear to be restoring it to it's original luster! It's so deceptive when an old house gets remodeled into looking like a space ship on the inside, but still looks old on the outside!
> 
> Too bad it wasn't built with hot water or steam heat though, it always makes the drafty old homes more livable in the winter (I don't know if you live in a cold enough climate where that even matters though)


 
Thank you for the comments. We will have a 96% efficient heating system and a 3 ton unit just for the second floor. We put all new windows in, and increased the outside walls to "2x6", all holes were sprayfoamed, etc. There are no drafts in this house. We went with double hung to stay with the look of the house.


----------



## tjfslaughter (Oct 2, 2012)

TrailerParadise said:


> Thats good, i love to see old homes restored but i hate when they are restored to look new instead of reclaiming their original glory. Ill be following this!


It should come out nice, the moulding knives are on order to match. We have been ordering early 1900's light fixtures and hinges. Here is a pic of one of the original hinges that was found on a door for a bedroom in the attic. It was the only set that did not have gobs of paint on it.


----------



## TheBobmanNH (Oct 23, 2012)

Those are FANTASTIC hinges! It's always the little details in houses like that


----------



## gusherb94 (Oct 16, 2008)

tjfslaughter said:


> Thank you for the comments. We will have a 96% efficient heating system and a 3 ton unit just for the second floor. We put all new windows in, and increased the outside walls to "2x6", all holes were sprayfoamed, etc. There are no drafts in this house. We went with double hung to stay with the look of the house.


You might wanna have a Manual J heat load/loss calculation done. You may need much less then a 3 ton unit for cooling, and much smaller furnace then you think. Especially in an insulated and weather sealed older home, they tend to be way more energy efficient then modern homes after that stuff is done to them. 

The last thing you want is an A/C that doesn't run long enough to remove enough moisture from the air to prevent a clammy sticky feeling. Also oversized A/C's tend to cost more to run (think about all the electricity drawn on those extra start ups!)


----------



## tjfslaughter (Oct 2, 2012)

gusherb94 said:


> You might wanna have a Manual J heat load/loss calculation done. You may need much less then a 3 ton unit for cooling, and much smaller furnace then you think. Especially in an insulated and weather sealed older home, they tend to be way more energy efficient then modern homes after that stuff is done to them.
> 
> The last thing you want is an A/C that doesn't run long enough to remove enough moisture from the air to prevent a clammy sticky feeling. Also oversized A/C's tend to cost more to run (think about all the electricity drawn on those extra start ups!)


I had to talk to the A/C guy this morning about another issue, he said he plans on 2.5 ton, for some reason I thought 3 ton.


----------



## tjfslaughter (Oct 2, 2012)

*Floors upstairs*

We rented the floor sander on Saturday, and the "screener for Sunday". The heart pine chewed up a lot of paper (3 rooms and all closets), The parquet turned out nice. They are not perfect but I never expected them to be. 

There was shag carpet, plywood, linoeum, etc covering them. The work cost less than $0.75 a square foot for the rental, sand paper, and 3 coats of fabulon, and of course my free labor.


----------



## Amateuralex (Mar 17, 2012)

Lordie that's gorgeous. Who would cover that up?!


----------



## tjfslaughter (Oct 2, 2012)

Amateuralex said:


> Lordie that's gorgeous. Who would cover that up?!


Not sure but it is very common around here. The next step is to start the ceiling painting, crown painting, etc. Once the crown is painted the custom casing should be run and I should be able to get that installed around the windows and doors. 

I might get a friend to help with the base molding, as he is great at scribing them to match un-even floors.


----------



## tjfslaughter (Oct 2, 2012)

Started putting up paint. The prep work has taken longer than planned. Hopefully in a couple weeks the paint will be done. The casing and base is a little late.


----------



## Pittsville (Jan 8, 2011)

I'm interested in your second floor joists. I see that they're notched at the bearing walls, but what are they sitting on? Is there a ribbon let in or did your wall have a top plate? Also, what size are the joists?


----------



## tjfslaughter (Oct 2, 2012)

Pittsville said:


> I'm interested in your second floor joists. I see that they're notched at the bearing walls, but what are they sitting on? Is there a ribbon let in or did your wall have a top plate? Also, what size are the joists?


I think I understand the question. The framing is semi balloon. The wall studs which vary in size are a full 2x4, 2x4 4x4, or 6x4. The top plates are all double 2x4's and the ceiling joist (or attic floor joist) sit on top of this. There is no "rim joist". The boards are a full 2x8". They are 16" on center. 

The floor joist (between the second and first floor) are sitting on top of a double plate as well, the wall joist are nailed to the side of the floor joist if that makes sense... Thus creating potential fire hazard. The building department required fire block in this area.

I posted the best pic I could find depicting your request.


----------



## tjfslaughter (Oct 2, 2012)

Work has progressed. 

Got 2/3 of the rooms painted. Outlets and switches installed. Waiting on custom casing to come in, we are about 7 days out. This gives me time to rout out the hinge areas of the door jambs. We had to make custom door jambs because of the size of lumber we had in the house. Hopefully pics in a week or two. Then its onto closing the permits for this portion.

Cedar fence is on order also, we will be staining it to look like redwood. Has anybody on here done this?


----------



## Pittsville (Jan 8, 2011)

tjfslaughter said:


> I think I understand the question. The framing is semi balloon. The wall studs which vary in size are a full 2x4, 2x4 4x4, or 6x4. The top plates are all double 2x4's and the ceiling joist (or attic floor joist) sit on top of this. There is no "rim joist". The boards are a full 2x8". They are 16" on center.
> 
> The floor joist (between the second and first floor) are sitting on top of a double plate as well, the wall joist are nailed to the side of the floor joist if that makes sense... Thus creating potential fire hazard. The building department required fire block in this area.
> 
> I posted the best pic I could find depicting your request.


I assume the joists "terminate" into the sheathing? Don't know that I would call any of that balloon framed.


----------



## tjfslaughter (Oct 2, 2012)

The books I have from the early 1900's call it semi balloon. The inspector called it the same and made me put fireblock in.


----------



## tjfslaughter (Oct 2, 2012)

Got my custom casing in. I will sand and prime and get most of it hung this weekend. 









Need to get a bit for the rosettes. 









I made up the plinths out of 5/4 poplar.


----------



## tjfslaughter (Oct 2, 2012)

Getting the trim installed. Hopefully will be painted by Friday. Waiting for more colonial cap to be delivered, it goes on the outside of the casing around the doors. You can see it on the window trim pictured.


----------



## tjfslaughter (Oct 2, 2012)

More updates coming soon. We are working on the bathroom now.


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

I forgot about your thread! hurry with the updates!!
Has anyone given you a bad time about your "receptacles" being upside down?:wink:


----------



## tjbingha (Nov 28, 2012)

THis thread reminds me so much of the house I have spent the past year doing. I subbed out a little more than you (drywall, trim, paint, kitchen cabinets, HVAC) however it was such a bear of a project, especially the demo, jacking, and rebuilding/redesigning of every aspect and system of the house. I wish I could have kept my original moulings they were just not in good enough shape after all was said and done...I did not splurge for the custom casings but wish I would have after seeing yours.

Your house looks amazing and I am excited to see the final pics once you are complete. Good luck and keep up the good work...


----------



## CoconutPete (Jan 22, 2010)

My god - I would commit questionable activities to have floors like that!


----------



## csmurray1 (Feb 23, 2014)

looks nice


----------



## tjfslaughter (Oct 2, 2012)

*Working on the downstairs*

It has been a while since I updated. Here are some pics of the dining room renovation. Hopefully I will be painting in about a week.


----------



## tjfslaughter (Oct 2, 2012)

TheEplumber said:


> I forgot about your thread! hurry with the updates!!
> Has anyone given you a bad time about your "receptacles" being upside down?:wink:


 I only had two of the outlets with the USP ports in them. Those are installed correctly (the TR label is not upside down). He asked me "how am I supposed to check those USB ports"....


----------



## tjfslaughter (Oct 2, 2012)

more pics


----------



## tjfslaughter (Oct 2, 2012)

more pics


----------



## tjfslaughter (Oct 2, 2012)

Paint this weekend.


----------



## tjfslaughter (Oct 2, 2012)

Got a coat of primer up, will sand the walls again tonight and hopefully start the finish coat.


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

Looking good !

I would call your home an American Foursquare style which is also known as a Prairie Box style in some areas. 

The second floor door and deck are somewhat unusual for the style. I am wondering if someone added it later by converting a window to a door.


----------



## tjfslaughter (Oct 2, 2012)

It is getting painted this week. I got the ceiling done last night, I will do the crown/coffer tonight. Walls tomorrow night. Hopefully be done painting by Sunday with all the touch ups.


----------



## YoungBuilder (Aug 12, 2014)

Wow Very Cool!


----------



## tjfslaughter (Oct 2, 2012)

Oso954 said:


> Looking good !
> 
> I would call your home an American Foursquare style which is also known as a Prairie Box style in some areas.
> 
> The second floor door and deck are somewhat unusual for the style. I am wondering if someone added it later by converting a window to a door.


 It does not look like it was added later. When I gutted that room the framing did not show signs of "rework"


----------



## tjfslaughter (Oct 2, 2012)

Not the best photo, when it is done I will post better pics. We painted this weekend ceiling, coffer, and walls. We are working on the chair trim this week.


----------



## tjfslaughter (Oct 2, 2012)

*wood floors*

Spent the weekend on the floors. Getting close on the first floor.... The pic shows the second coat still wet. It is now dry and not as glossy.


----------



## TrailerParadise (Jan 3, 2013)

Any update on this, Tjfslaughter? Have you finished the place yet?


----------



## RHeat (Nov 14, 2014)

those floors look great


----------



## borzym60 (Feb 18, 2015)

The detail is amazing, you did a incredible job. Wow. 

The ceiling tray/trim work is an eye piece. I would be proud to show that off. 

Just beautiful work.

Im rehabing a 1930 cap cod and doing similar work but I dont have the Victorian accents but now I wish I did. 

We sanded our original red oak floors and stained them then used a satin poly.

Did you stain the wood or just put poly over the bare wood? What sheen did you use for the poly?


----------



## tjfslaughter (Oct 2, 2012)

Sorry its been a while on the project, work gets in the way of that. Here are a few more pics of the dining room.


----------



## tjfslaughter (Oct 2, 2012)

Now we are onto the kitchen


----------



## tjfslaughter (Oct 2, 2012)




----------



## tjfslaughter (Oct 2, 2012)




----------



## tjfslaughter (Oct 2, 2012)




----------



## tjfslaughter (Oct 2, 2012)

We opted to "build" our own cabinets for $$$ reasons. I designed the kitchen and took my sketches to a cabinet builder. I paid him to cut my supplied plywood with his CNC cutter. This allowed me to assemble the boxes in about 20-30 minutes each.

For the face frames and mouldings I went to another guy and he ran the frame material and I used a Kreg system to attach them. The doors will come in from Kendor Wood in TN. I have a carpenter who build the drawers and will router out for the inset hinges. Still have a long ways to go on this project. about 19 cabinets in total and 60 square feet of counter top.


----------



## tjfslaughter (Oct 2, 2012)

Getting the fridge in. I made a miscalculation on the opening, I was hoping to have 1/8" gap on each side but I deducted 1/8" not 1/4" when doing the cabinet. So now I have 1/16 on each side. But still meets the airflow specs per the manual.


----------



## tjfslaughter (Oct 2, 2012)

Got the drawers installed used higher end Blum Slides that are very adjustable


----------



## tjfslaughter (Oct 2, 2012)

Lots have happened in the past week and over the next 2 weeks.

1. Stove got installed
2. Counter top measurements are happening this weekend
3. Sink #2 is getting picked up for bar area (tomorrow)
4. Cherry casing will be milled to match rest of house (5 days out)
5. Cabinet doors are on order (10 days out)

I want to wrap this up around the end of May-Early June.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Beautiful updates. The wood and those moldings are stunning.


----------



## tjfslaughter (Oct 2, 2012)

Stove is in, hood will be wrapped up this week. It's raining otherwise I would have cut the opening today.


----------



## tjfslaughter (Oct 2, 2012)

Slowly moving along. Work has been getting in the way of progress.. I got the counters installed, now onto installing drawer fronts and doors..


----------



## tjfslaughter (Oct 2, 2012)




----------



## tjfslaughter (Oct 2, 2012)




----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Gorgeous. I love the work and attention to detail.


----------



## tjfslaughter (Oct 2, 2012)

Started fitting drawer fronts. They will be test fit, removed then finished.


----------



## tjfslaughter (Oct 2, 2012)

Started fitting doors today, this will take a little longer than planned. I am planning an all day session next Saturday to fit the balance of the doors. Between the drawers and doors we have 39 to fit up.


----------



## tjfslaughter (Oct 2, 2012)

Finally took the time to get some pics of the finished kitchen. Building the cabinets were very rewarding.


----------



## aero.roger (Dec 14, 2012)

I'll be following this thread. Its almost like our house inside. Very interesting since I'm in need for some work on this as well


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Whow. You are doing a nice job, beautiful house.


----------



## BCClassic (Aug 24, 2017)

Elegant


----------

